# Northern Virginia Herf - Any Interest?



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Looking to see if there is any interest in getting together at my home here in Alexandria (near Springfield). I've got a deck that we can get ten gorillas on in comfort. I'd supply snacks, cokes, water, etc - some basic drinks - Jack, Morgan, Bacardi, Smirnoff - etc.
Maybe pick a Saturday night in the next month or so - start around 8pm until whenever. 

Just bring your smokes and any drink I'm not supplying. Any Interest?


Ron


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm interested Ron, as long as you don't mind n00bs. At the very least, you can have a laugh at my expense as you watch me torch the hell out of my stick trying to light it. 

Thanks for offering up your home. Hopefully it will be a go and we can enjoy some good smokes (well what I pass off for myself as good anyway  ) and company. I brought this thread to the attention of another BOTL I work with (Hoasup) as well.


----------



## jeffin7 (Jun 5, 2006)

I am interested. My schedule has been pretty hectic but if it falls into an empty spot on my calender (which appearently is kept entirely in my girlfriends brain) I am in. Hopefully I won't light your deck on fire trying to light my sticks.

Side note: Anybody going to the Old Dominion Beer Fest this weekend? I will be there saturday.
http://www.olddominion.com/pg/BeerFest


----------



## Hoasup (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm up for it, thanks for offering up your house Ron. :w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hi Ron, PM me and let me know when it is.(if you dont mind a yankee showing up) its a haul from Frederick but I would like to meet and herf w/ yall...Dave


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

PitDog said:


> I'm interested Ron, as long as you don't mind n00bs. At the very least, you can have a laugh at my expense as you watch me torch the hell out of my stick trying to light it.
> 
> Thanks for offering up your home. Hopefully it will be a go and we can enjoy some good smokes (well what I pass off for myself as good anyway  ) and company. I brought this thread to the attention of another BOTL I work with (Hoasup) as well.


If your here on CS - your invited - noob or not 

It will be a go - I'll post some dates that my wife has not already taken - and we can decide on one that the majority can make.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Hi Ron, PM me and let me know when it is.(if you dont mind a yankee showing up) its a haul from Frederick but I would like to meet and herf w/ yall...Dave


Last I checked - the war was over - so yeah - you can come  

And it's not that bad to get here. My company has done several jobs up there in Frederick - you just hit 15 South - through Leesburg - come around the toll roads and you'll be here in no time 

Ron


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I am interested! I started a thread a couple of week ago about a Virginia Herf...looks like the interest was mostly in the Northern Virginia part...maybe we can get SeanGAR and his wife to come up and herf with us too.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=26423


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I Am In.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Cool - I'll get my schedule from the wife - see what weekends I have open and post a few dates in the next day or so. Keep an eye out for it.

Ron


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm in...depending on the date of course - things are crazy right now.

~Mark


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hey bro. I was going to attend your last herf (in Cigar Pass) but I had to go to my son's game that Saturday night. I'll be at the next one 4, if all works out...that is, if I'm still invited!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Hey bro. I was going to attend your last herf (in Cigar Pass) but I had to go to my son's game that Saturday night. I'll be at the next one 4, if all works out...that is, if I'm still invited!


 I was thinking about you - but yep - your here now so yes - your invited!

And hey pssst - it's okay _over there_ - but it's more like home here - 

Be sure to stop into the New Gorilla Forum and introduce yourself to everyone.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Northern Virginia Herf - Date Selection -*

Okay - the wife says that I am open on these two dates at the moment -

July 22 and July 29th -

So - show of hands - which date works better for everyone. Obviously - it never works out that a single date works best for everyone - so we will go with the majority on this. If none of these two work out - then will have to see what else I can get.

Another option would be to set it for the 22 and use the 29th as a rain date.

So post your choice -

Ron


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

Ron,

Count me in for either date. I am looking forward to it.

Maybe if there is interest, we could do a pre-herf somewhere in the area too...like at Rock Bottom Brewery in Arlington or Shelly's Back Room in DC.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The 22nd is the weekend after the RTDA, so I can't make it. (Won't get home until the afternoon of the 20th and suspect things will be a little nuts around here.)

~Mark


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Hi Ron, The 29th looks to be the better date ,what can I bring ?(besides cigars) Please let me know and I'll need a addy also...Dave


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Hi Ron, The 29th looks to be the better date ,what can I bring ?(besides cigars) Please let me know and I'll need a addy also...Dave


If the 29th looks better for you and Mark - it's fine with me, itstim and one other guy - so that's 5 of us so far for the 29th - with 3 being either date.

I will PM my address to everyone who is going to attend later - pretty easy to get to off of 95.

As for what else to bring: I will supply chips, dips, nuts, cheese platter, veggie platter and the wife will make up her swedish meatballs. I will have the basic drinks - Jack, Captain Morgan, Smirnoff, Bacardi, etc etc - along with water, cokes, sprites, etc.
Now I don't drink beer - but the wife drinks either Miller Lite or Coors Lite - so can have that here. But if you all have one specific beer for everyone - then I'll grab some - otherwise just bring whatever you want to drink I don't have on the list.

Pretty much it -

Room for 5 more people -

Ron


----------



## Hoasup (Apr 17, 2006)

Ron,

The 29th will be good for me too. I'm pretty sure that PitDog (Jeff) will be coming with me also. :z 

Paging PitDog...stat Where r u man?

Hoa


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Are we talking July Ron?


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Are we talking July Ron?


Yes - July 29th.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Hoasup said:


> Ron,
> 
> The 29th will be good me too. I'm pretty sure that PitDog (Jeff) will be coming with me also. :z
> 
> Hoa


Cool - 

Ron


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

Count me in. Send me the add and any more info


----------



## PitDog (Jun 1, 2006)

29th is good for me too. Let's smoke 'em!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

PitDog said:


> 29th is good for me too. Let's smoke 'em!


Cool deal - I will PM everyone my address and directions later.

Still got room for a couple more - 

Ron


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

I goofed up! I forgot that my high school reunion is on the 29th! So, if we are having it then, I cannot attend now. I am so bummed!


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

itstim said:


> I goofed up! I forgot that my high school reunion is on the 29th! So, if we are having it then, I cannot attend now. I am so bummed!


Bummer - but we will do it again - say in September. Have fun at the reunion.

Ron


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Northern Virginia Herf - Any Interest? Address -*

Okay - sent out PM's to everyone with the address and phone number. If I missed ya - let me know.

Look forward to seeing everyone. Set the time at 8 pm - just cause it will be cooler by then - but - if you show up earlier - no problems. Should have everything ready by 7 pm anyway.

Later,

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

got your pm Ron.any more slots?...Dave


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> got your pm Ron.any more slots?...Dave


Sure - it's a 12x16 foot deck - table and six chairs but I have another 4 comfy chairs I can add for ten. I also have more not so comfy chairs that I can bring out. Have had 17 on the deck - but it's a tad crowded - :r But yeah - if you got one more - we will make room -  

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Okay.I wont bring anybody with out checking first...Dave


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

dlevine1 said:


> Okay.I wont bring anybody with out checking first...Dave


Hey Dave - it's fine for you to bring someone - you have the longest drive to get here - give you some company on the trip back and forth. We will make the room no problems - 

Ron


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

I was just checking out some of these herf posts...cause I'm always looking for an excuse to herf...but just out of curiosity, is the Rock Bottom in Arlington cigar friendly? thanks


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

boonedoggle said:


> I was just checking out some of these herf posts...cause I'm always looking for an excuse to herf...but just out of curiosity, is the Rock Bottom in Arlington cigar friendly? thanks


Yes, it is. They also sell cigars there too. It is one of my favorite places to go to smoke a cigar (and have a good beer!).


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

itstim said:


> Yes, it is. They also sell cigars there too. It is one of my favorite places to go to smoke a cigar (and have a good beer!).


Heck, I might go here instead of Shelly's tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Heck, I might go here instead of Shelly's tomorrow! Thanks!


pm sent


----------

